# Junkers88A1's new siggy help



## Junkers88A1 (Jan 16, 2009)

hi

not sure what i want..but as long as it has a Ju 88 A1 in it would be very happy..hehe.. have no idea how this work.. but something with this picture would be nice

any help would be greatly appriciated 

have a nice weekend folks


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2009)

Here is some quick ones. Nothing fancy, just playing around with the filters in Photoshop. Not feeling very creative today  

First is just a cropped version with nothing done to it.
Second is a water colour version (detailed)
Third is a slightly grained one
Fourth is a Chalk and Charcoal version with a bit of grain
Fifth is a mixture of all the above.

Font can easily be changed if you don't like it.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2009)

Easy but very nice Gnomey.I like it.


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice. A very interesting picture too, excellent siggy material.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jan 16, 2009)

wow.. COOOOOOOOOOOOOL

thanks Gnomey. I love the first one..but just maybe some more German style fonts ? that would be cool..this the the actuall aircraft we are restoring when it sank in 1940


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2009)

She certainly is a beauty  Looking forward to seeing her fully restored.

Here are some more with Gothic German Fonts.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 16, 2009)

Good work, Gnomey!


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jan 16, 2009)

the second from the top ( on the left side )

THAT is cool !! )) i would think that would do it


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jan 16, 2009)

but how do i go around and get it on my posts ??


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 16, 2009)

Check out this thread: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/signature-general-pics-upload/official-how-make-signature-thread-10669.html

It has all the information you'll need to get it done!


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks. will take a look at it


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jan 16, 2009)

now i wonder..did it work..


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jan 16, 2009)

it worked.. cooool

thanks guys


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2009)

Good stuff!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 17, 2009)

Way to go!


----------



## Marcel (Jan 17, 2009)

Good work, Gnomey and a nice siggy


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2009)

With all here.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks guys 8)


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice job Gnomey!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 18, 2009)

Really good job. And a great pic!


----------

